# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Чистка лица по-английски

## Irina

*    Состоит из 4 этапов с применением на каждом из них определённых компонентов в строго определённой последовательности:*

    1. Столовая ложка овсяной муки + 1 чайная ложка растительного масла.

    2. Столовая ложка мёда + 1 чайная ложка яблочного сока.

    3. 1/2 стакана кислого кефира + 1/2 чайной ложки лимонного сока.

    4. Пульверизатор с минеральной водой.

    Применение:

    1. Втирать овсяную муку с маслом в течении 3 мин., затем подождать 5-7 мин.

    2. Сверху нанести мёд с соком, также подождать 5-7 мин.


    3. Не смывая, нанести сверху большое количество кефира на 5 мин.

    4. Всё смыть водой и побрызгать на кожу из пульверизатора или положить на 2-3 мин. марлю с минеральной водой.

    В результате такой чистки происходит частичное удаление рогового слоя, убираются отмершие клетки кожи, она выглядит обновлённой и помолодевшей. Процедуру лучше проводить в ванной, заодно и тело побаловать, ведь осыпания маски не избежать, а коже полезно.

----------

